# الرجل مخلوق مطلوب جدااا



## artamisss (17 أكتوبر 2006)

كيف تجعل المرأة سعيدة

هذا ليس صعب

كل ما يجب عليك فعله هو أن تكون:

1. صاحب

2. مرافق

3. محب

4. أخ

5. أب

6. قائد

7. رئيس

8.كهربائى 

9.   نجار

10. سباك

11. ميكانيكى

12. مهندس ديكور

13. مصمم الأزياء

14. دكتور نسا

15. دكتور نفسى
16. أفضل مضحى

17. مداوى

 18. مستمع جيد
19. منظم

20. أب جيد

21. نظيف جدا

22. رشيق

23. رياضى

24. دافىء

25. منجذب

26. أنيق
27. ذكى
28. ظريف
29. منتج

30. يمكن الأعتماد عليه

31.قوى

32.متفهم

33. محدد

34. متعقل

35. طموح

36. قادر

37. شجاع

38. مفهوم

39. صادق

40. موثوق فيه

41. صبور
بدون نسيان:
42. أعطائها الأعذار بأستمرار

43. تحب التسوق

44. أن تكون أمينا

45. أن تكون غنيا

46. لا تضغط على أعصابها

47. لا تنظر لأى بنت غيرها

و فى نفس الوقت فأنت يجب عليك أن:
48. تعطيها الكثير من الأنتباه

49. تعطيها الكثير من الوقت و خاصة لما يخصها شخصيا

50. تعطيها الكثير من الحرية فلا يجب أن تسألها الى أين تذهبين

وأيضا من المهم جدا ألا تنسى:

51. أعياد  الميلاد

52. الذكرى السنوية

53. ما تنظمه هى من حفلات
أما

كيف تجعل الرجل سعيد:

1. أن تتركيه فى سلام

2. أن تطعميه جيدا

3. تجعليه يتحكم فى الريموت كنترول

​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*ههههههههههه يا سلام جبتى  المفيد يا  دودو


كيف تجعل الرجل سعيد:

1. أن تتركيه فى سلام

2. أن تطعميه جيدا

3. تجعليه يتحكم فى الريموت كنترول


ممكن الاولى والتانيه لكن التالته  لاااااااااا والف لاااااااااا   هههههههه

مرسيي على  موضوعك الجميل ده وانك بتعرفيهم يعملوا ايه*


----------



## ميريت (17 أكتوبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه يا دودو
واهم حاجه للراجل بطنه
يعني اكليه كويس هيبقا تمام التمام


----------



## ميرنا (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*ايده ده طب يتجاب منين ده ده ممكن يتفصل صح*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*اكيد يا  ميرنا  تفصيل   ..... بزمتك فى  حد  فيه كل المواصفات دى  *


----------



## ميرنا (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*على رئيك يا جيرو لو فيه احنا نخطبه *


----------



## قلم حر (17 أكتوبر 2006)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه يا دودو
> واهم حاجه للراجل بطنه
> يعني اكليه كويس هيبقا تمام التمام





> *ههههههههههه يا سلام جبتى المفيد يا دودو
> 
> 
> كيف تجعل الرجل سعيد:
> ...


واضح انكم ما تعرفونيش مزبوط !!!
حتى ألآن أنا ماسك أعصابي....................نصيحتي ليكو سيبوني ماسكها !
وأنتي يا ديانا ........... دا آخر تنبيه ليكي :
ألمره ألجايه حنحذف عضويتك ! 
أما ميرنا ..........وأنا أللي كنت بقول عنك ( _____ ) !
يتفصل  ..........يتفصل يا ميرنا ؟
بسيطه ..........يوم ألحساب .................قريب .....!
و اقترب وقت ألحساب ألكبيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر !
أنا عندي دلوقتي درس حساب ..........باي !


----------



## ميرنا (17 أكتوبر 2006)

> أما ميرنا ..........وأنا أللي كنت بقول عنك ( _____ ) !
> يتفصل ..........يتفصل يا ميرنا ؟
> بسيطه ..........يوم ألحساب .................قريب .....!


 

*طب مزعلاك اوى يتفصل طب ورينى الجاهز عنديكم ويكون فيه كل ده *

*واى يوم الحساب ده شكلك نيتك سوده*


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*تقريبا النوع ده موجود في السوبر ماركت يا ديانا*


----------



## قلم حر (17 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *طب مزعلاك اوى يتفصل طب ورينى الجاهز عنديكم ويكون فيه كل ده *
> 
> *واى يوم الحساب ده شكلك نيتك سوده*


أنا بتكلم أردني و سوري كويس ................بس بألمصري ( مبتدىء ) !
ألحساب : ألرياضه ( للأبتدائي ) !
بعدين انتو حطيتو ( 53) شرط مطلوب من ألرجل ( ألمثالي ) !
و ( 3)مطلوبه من  ألمرأه ألمثاليه !!
و أحلى تلت شروط !!.............حتى في منكم أللي بيرفضها كمان !!!!
يا ظلمه ..................يا مفتريين .............!
واقترب يوم ألحساب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ميرنا (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*ايوه هما تلاته وكترو كمان *


----------



## قلم حر (17 أكتوبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *تقريبا النوع ده موجود في السوبر ماركت يا ديانا*


شجعهم يا حبيبي :ranting: 
أهنيك :spor22: ..................!


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 أكتوبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههه
طيب بجد بجد مش صح بتاعه بطنة دي
اية المشكلة يعني لو مش بتطبخ كويس
عادي جدا هي اللي هتاكل الاكل 
اناهاجي من الشغل متغدي :t33: :t33: 
وبعدين اهو فرصة للقاءات رومانسية كل يوم في مطعم شيك كدة


----------



## قلم حر (17 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ايوه هما تلاته وكترو كمان *


وكترو كمان !!!!!!!:a82: 
يعني مش مطلوب منها تكون ذكيه مثلا !!:dntknw: 
أو لبقه !!:smil13:  
أو ست بيت بجد !!:yahoo: 
أو أو أو ....................!
...............................عفوا فأنا ( قد )أكون أفكر بألمستحيل !!
( ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ) 
خبيث مش كده :smil12:


----------



## قلم حر (17 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> طيب بجد بجد مش صح بتاعه بطنة دي
> اية المشكلة يعني لو مش بتطبخ كويس
> عادي جدا هي اللي هتاكل الاكل
> اناهاجي من الشغل متغدي :t33: :t33:


لحد هنا و كلامك صح 100%


----------



## girl_in_jesus (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*اةةةةةةةة منكم يا صنف الرجاله اةةةةةةة   

عاوز تعمل لقاءات رومانسيه كل يوم يا رامى اه منك يا فاشل  خاليهم ينفعوك وهقول لنانسي علشان تعلمك الادب*


----------



## ميريت (18 أكتوبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> واضح انكم ما تعرفونيش مزبوط !!!
> حتى ألآن أنا ماسك أعصابي....................نصيحتي ليكو سيبوني ماسكها !
> وأنتي يا ديانا ........... دا آخر تنبيه ليكي :
> ألمره ألجايه حنحذف عضويتك !
> ...


 



يعني خدت اقتباس لكلامي ومجيبتش سيرتي في التعليق


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 أكتوبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *اةةةةةةةة منكم يا صنف الرجاله اةةةةةةة *
> 
> *عاوز تعمل لقاءات رومانسيه كل يوم يا رامى اه منك يا فاشل خاليهم ينفعوك وهقول لنانسي علشان تعلمك الادب*


 
ههههههههه اية يعني متغاظة ولا اية :beee:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*وانا كمان يا ميريت خد اقتبا س من كلامى ومعلقش......

وقال متغاظه قال انا بقول يا ر امى  على  ان عينكم زيغه و لما بتصدقوا اى  حجه علشان تلعبوا بدلكم*


----------



## قلم حر (18 أكتوبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> يعني خدت اقتباس لكلامي ومجيبتش سيرتي في التعليق


كنت أتمنى أن ( أجيب سيرتك في ألتعليق ) في ظرف أحسن من ألظرف ألحالي !!
لكن أول سطرين كانوا موجهين ......للأقتباسات .......و اٍقتباس منهم كان من كلامك......... !!!!!! و تعليقي كان :


> واضح انكم ما تعرفونيش مزبوط !!!
> حتى ألآن أنا ماسك أعصابي....................نصيحتي ليكو سيبوني ماسكها !


يعني تحذير و تنبيه وتهديد و وعيد .....................ونصيحه !
وقد أعذر من أنذر !


----------



## قلم حر (18 أكتوبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *وانا كمان يا ميريت خد اقتبا س من كلامى ومعلقش......*
> 
> *وقال متغاظه قال انا بقول يا ر امى على ان عينكم زيغه و لما بتصدقوا اى حجه علشان تلعبوا بدلكم*


و بتتريقو على ألرجاله !!!


> كنت أتمنى أن ( أجيب سيرتك في ألتعليق ) في ظرف أحسن من ألظرف ألحالي !!
> لكن أول سطرين كانوا موجهين ......للأقتباسات .......و اٍقتباس منهم كان من كلامك......... !!!!!! و تعليقي كان :
> 
> إقتباس:
> ...


و قد أعذر من أنذر !


----------



## tina_tina (18 أكتوبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد يارامى لو عاوزة مش هتعمل اكل خالص
انا على استعداد كامل 
على الاقل هخرج كل يوم
ولا انت غيرت رايك:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*نازل تهديد فى البنات مترحم نفسك مش كده علشان ربنا يرحمك*


----------



## bent_yaso3 (18 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ايده ده طب يتجاب منين ده ده ممكن يتفصل صح*



*يا ميرنا بصى للنص المليان من الكوبايه انت عليكى 3 حاجات بس تعمليها
خليكى حافظاها :t33: *


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*لاء كده هيطمع فى الببببببنات ويستغلو التلات حجات دول لا دول شريرن انا عرفاهم*

*عاوزه اسم اندهك بيه الله*


----------



## قلم حر (18 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *نازل تهديد فى البنات مترحم نفسك مش كده علشان ربنا يرحمك*


أنا من أهم دعاة حقوق ألمرأه  ..... لمن يعرفني بشكل صحيح  !!:smil12:
لكن يبدو لي أنه يتوجب تشكيل ( اٍتحاد لحقوق ألرجل ) !!:dntknw:
.
.
. و سأذكر :
 اٍتق ألحليم اذا غضب ............... و السمردلي اٍذا عتب !
( بكل تواضع طبعا ) :t33:


----------



## قلم حر (18 أكتوبر 2006)

bent_yaso3 قال:


> *يا ميرنا بصى للنص المليان من الكوبايه انت عليكى 3 حاجات بس تعمليها*
> *خليكى حافظاها :t33: *


مش عاوزين غير أول  واحده بس !


> 1. أن تتركيه فى سلام


.................................................................. ما تنسوش !


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*بعينك طبعا ولا حاجه ولا تلاته اصلا كانت موضه وبطلت *


----------



## قلم حر (18 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *بعينك طبعا ولا حاجه ولا تلاته اصلا كانت موضه وبطلت *


53................شرط مطلوب من ألرجل ألمثالي !
و طلبت ...............شرط واحد ( من ضمن شروطكم ألثلاثه )..للمرأه ألمثاليه !!
وترفضون !!!!!!
هذا اٍعلان للحرب :spor22: .
و ألبادي أظلم !!!!!!!!


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> 53................شرط مطلوب من ألرجل ألمثالي !
> و طلبت ...............شرط واحد ( من ضمن شروطكم ألثلاثه )..للمرأه ألمثاليه !!
> وترفضون !!!!!!
> هذا اٍعلان للحرب :spor22: .
> و ألبادي أظلم !!!!!!!!


 
*نعم اننا لا نريد الا الحرب* :yahoo:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*وانا معاكى فى  الحرب دى والله الموفق ههههه*


----------



## قلم حر (18 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *نعم اننا لا نريد الا الحرب* :yahoo:


بانت ألحقيقه ............. واٍنكشف ألمستور !!


> *وانا معاكى فى الحرب دى والله الموفق ههههه*


وكمان ............. جيش اٍضافي !!
و اٍيه أٍسمك !!!
( جيرل اٍن جيسس ) !!
و بتحبي ألحروب !!!!!!! غريبه !
انتظروا .......... مسلسل هزائمكم على يدي أنا و جامبو ألجبار !


----------



## girl_in_jesus (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*الحرب مش عيب حضرتك يعنى مدام انكم انتم اللى ابتداوتوا   

ومين جامبوو ده ياريت تعرفنا!!!!*


----------



## قلم حر (18 أكتوبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *الحرب مش عيب حضرتك يعنى مدام انكم انتم اللى ابتداوتوا *
> 
> *ومين جامبوو ده ياريت تعرفنا!!!!*


ألحرب مش عيب ؟؟؟؟ 
أشوف اٍسمك أنفائل ............... أقرأ كلامك أستعجب !:smil13: 
لكن مش نحنا أللي أبتدينا ألحرب !
انتو أللي أبتديتوها ( بألسر ) !! و نحن أعلناها ...( أنا و جامبو ألجبار ) !
أما جامبووووووووووو فهو ألسلاح ألسري !!:smil12: 
سترينه قريبا ...........بألصور ألحقيقيه في ألمنتدى يعلن ألحرب ألعالميه ألثالثه !:spor22:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههه محسسنى اننا هنحارب بجد *


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*مين جامبو ده اصلا ده مسحوق ده ولا دواء اصلا*


----------



## قلم حر (18 أكتوبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *ههههههههههههه محسسنى اننا هنحارب بجد *


 وهل في ألحرب مزاح , يا أبنة ألعرب ؟
لقد أخرجت سيفي من غمده ..............و لن يعود اٍلا سكرانا بدماء ألأعداء !
أم أنكي خفتي عندما سمعتي بألسلاح ألسري ؟؟
سأسمح لكي أن تنسحبي و تدفعي ألجزيه .:t33: 
و هذا عرض ( كريم ) مني ..........لن أعرضه على غيركي .


----------



## قلم حر (18 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *مين جامبو ده اصلا ده مسحوق ده ولا دواء اصلا*


ألآن تأكدت أن سلاحي ما يزال سريا .:t33: 
قريبا ...................................ستشاهدون جامبووووووووو !!
و سأرى ردود أفعالكم ..........ولن أقبل منكم ألجزيه .......بل ألحرب اٍلى آخر قطرة دم .


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*الدم فى سبيل تحرير المراه*


----------



## قلم حر (19 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *الدم فى سبيل تحرير المراه*



و بدأ مسلسل ألتحريف !
هنا قضيتنا تحرير ألرجل ............ من ألنظره ألدونيه ألتي تنظرون بها اٍليه !
ثلاثه من ألشروط .................. مقابل ثلاثه و خمسون !
وقبلنا بواحد فقط ............... أما أنتم فلم تقبلوا !!
وهنا أدعوكي ( مع جيرل اٍن جيسس ) أن تدفعي ألجزيه ........ مع أني لم أكن أريد ذلك !
لكن ألرجل بطبعه لا يحب ألحروب ........فأدفعوا ألجزيه صاغرين !!
اٍن جامبوووووووووووووو يتهيأ و يستعد للقتال  !


----------



## ميرنا (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*جزيه مين يعم احنا جهزين للحرب* :spor22:


----------



## قلم حر (19 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *جزيه مين يعم احنا جهزين للحرب* :spor22:


اٍستعدي للمعركه خلال أيام معدودات:t32:  ........ولن أقبل منكي ألجزيه بعد ألآن !:beee: 
                                 وقد أعذر من أنذر !


----------



## ميرنا (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*طب انا بقول افكر الاول* :beee:


----------



## قلم حر (19 أكتوبر 2006)

ما يزال هناك أيام قليله على ألمعركه .......... فأبحثي عن من يتوسط لكي عندي !!


----------



## bent_yaso3 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*سلام لكل البنات ............. وحرب لكل الولاد طبعا:t33: 
باين الحكايه دخلت فى الجد
لازم نرتب نفسنا
ميرنا فى المقدمه ... قلب الجيش ( مش هى الى ورطتنا):yahoo: 
وجيرل فى الميمنه 
وانا فى الميسره
لحد مابقيت البنات يظهروا ويقولوا حاجه*:ranting:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*ايوووووووه صدروا ميرنا فى المقدمه هى اللى دبستنا وانا متقلقيش معايا مسداسات مايه ههههههههههههه
ربنا يستر بقي وانس يا سمردلى موضوع الجزيه ده احنا لاندفع الجزيه *


----------



## artamisss (19 أكتوبر 2006)

* يا جدعان  ايه  ماتهدوا الللعب  شو يه ماحصلش حاجه يعنى  دى شويه  طلبات  بريئه وسهله وبسيطه  مطلوبه من الرجل   هايقدمها  لمراته  هاياخد عنيها  برضاها  بس انتو اللى ماعندكوش بعد نظر يا رجاله 
صحيح  رجاله  نظرها قصير  علشان كده بتموتوا بدرى  جتكو خيبه  *


----------



## ميرنا (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*انتى معاكى مسدسات ميه انا معايه خرز بتاعتى اصعب هبقى اجيب الكميه المطلوبه ونضربهم والاجتماع فى جبل زى كل يوم *


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*ياجماعه مش تنسو اني موجود في المنتدى وليا تقلي برضة *


----------



## قلم حر (19 أكتوبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * يا جدعان ايه ماتهدوا الللعب شو يه ماحصلش حاجه يعنى دى شويه طلبات بريئه وسهله وبسيطه مطلوبه من الرجل هايقدمها لمراته هاياخد عنيها برضاها بس انتو اللى ماعندكوش بعد نظر يا رجاله *
> *صحيح رجاله نظرها قصير علشان كده بتموتوا بدرى جتكو خيبه *


كما توقعت !
ديانا لا تعرف من بدأ باٍشعال نيران ألحرب !!
أنا وافقت على شرط واحد ( من تلاته ) مطلوبين من ألمرأه !!
و حتى ألشرط ألواحد تم رفضه !!:a82: 
وقد سامحتكي سلفا !! لما قلتيه بحق ألرجال ........... فيبدوا أن ألوسائل ألاٍعلاميه للعدو قد شوهت ألحقائق من أجل حشد ألجيوش لمحاربة ألحق !!
و أطمأني ........ فلن أجعلكي تدفعين اٍلا ربع ألجزيه :t33: !


----------



## قلم حر (19 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *ياجماعه مش تنسو اني موجود في المنتدى وليا تقلي برضة *


من منهن يستطيع أن ينسى ( ألسيف ألبتار ) ؟


----------



## قلم حر (19 أكتوبر 2006)

bent_yaso3 قال:


> *سلام لكل البنات ............. وحرب لكل الولاد طبعا:t33: *
> *باين الحكايه دخلت فى الجد*
> *لازم نرتب نفسنا*
> *ميرنا فى المقدمه ... قلب الجيش ( مش هى الى ورطتنا) *
> ...


أشكركي على اٍعلامنا بألخطه ألسريه ( للعدو ) !!:t33: 
و صلت لي رسالتكي ........... سأصرف لكي من بيت ألمال ألف دينار !! و لكي ربع ألجزيه ألتي سيدفعونها مستقبلا ......... كما وعدتكي سابقا ......... فأنا لا أخلف وعدي أبدا .


----------



## قلم حر (19 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا*انتى معاكى مسدسات ميه انا معايه خرز بتاعتى اصعب هبقى اجيب الكميه المطلوبه ونضربهم والاجتماع فى جبل زى كل يوم *
عندكم أسلحه سريه كمان .................كويس علشان ألواحد يحسب حسابو !

*



			ايوووووووه صدروا ميرنا فى المقدمه هى اللى دبستنا وانا متقلقيش معايا مسداسات مايه ههههههههههههه
ربنا يستر بقي وانس يا سمردلى موضوع الجزيه ده احنا لاندفع الجزيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**جيرل ان جيسس !! .......... و بتدعو للحرب !!........ و كمان بألأسلحه ألكيميائيه !!*
*بكره نشوف ............ حتدفعوا ألجزيه ......... واٍلا   لأ ؟*


----------



## Narmar (19 أكتوبر 2006)

انتى مش ملاحظة انك مبالغة شوية كدة يبقى انتى عايزة اتنين ملايكة من الدرجة الاولى يتجوزوا بعض


----------



## bent_yaso3 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*ايها الاخوه والاخوات الاعزاء والعزيزات:mus13: 
اعلن من موقعى هنا رسميا ان السمردلى استطاع ان يجتاز المرحله الاولى فى القتال بنجاح
فهو مناضل قوى شجاع متحمس وذكى جدا
ولكنه وللاسف سيخرج من هذه المعركه خاسرا:yahoo: 
اولا لانه قام بعرض رشوه على المتحدث الرسمى باسم الجيش ( بتاعنا) وتم رفضها رفضا قاطعا:t32: 
ثانيا لان كثره العدد تغلب الشجاعه وهو بمفرده تماما حتى رامى لم يؤكد تضامنه معه ( واحنا اربعه):gy0000: 
ثالثا لاننا لدينا دائما الخطط البديله:t33: 
رابعا لان قائد الجبش ميرناااااااااااااااا:spor22: 
وقبل كل شئ نحن معنا الحق وذلك بشهاده حيه من دبلوماسيه المنتدى الرائعه ديانا
والله ينصر الحق دائما
                                                     انتهى البيان*:smil6:


----------



## ميرنا (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*وكلنا قد وافقنا على هذا البيان وغدا ينشر على حبال الغسيل اى اقصد على اسوار المنتدى*


----------



## bent_yaso3 (20 أكتوبر 2006)

Narmar قال:


> انتى مش ملاحظة انك مبالغة شوية كدة يبقى انتى عايزة اتنين ملايكة من الدرجة الاولى يتجوزوا بعض



اهلا بيك يانارمر 
دى مش مبالغه ولا حاجه دى حاجات المفروض تكون عاديه بين اتنين بيحبوا بعض وواثقين فى بعض وحاسين ببعض
ولان الاتنين دول موجودين بس عند اونكل شكسبير
ومحدش فينا شافهم غير فى اوضه محبوسين فيها اسمها السينما
علشان كده بنفتكر ان القاعده مبالغه ده رأي انت رأيك ايه؟[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*ايه ده الحرب العالمية الثالثة علي وشك ان تبدا وانا لم احقق موقفي بعد *

*اذا حانت ساعة الحسم ومن موقعي هذا *

*اعلن التالي :mus13: *

*اني انا كوبتك مان وبكامل ارادتي اعلن تحالفي مع العزيز السمردلي وبدا استخدام اسلحة الدمار الشامل*

*والله الموفق واني اليه راجعون *

*وكل نفس ذائقة الموت اهئ اهئ*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههه انتم الخسارنيين اكيد 

حضروا الاسلحه يا بناااااااااات  

الى الجهاااااااد  *


----------



## ميرنا (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*يكوبتك يا ندل بتبيع مراتك وانا اللى كنت فكراك اول واحد هتقف جمبى *


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*ابعدي عن ميدان المعركة يا ميرنا *

*والا ها ابيتك انتي والعيال في الشارع هههه*


----------



## ميرنا (20 أكتوبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ابعدي عن ميدان المعركة يا ميرنا *
> 
> *والا ها ابيتك انتي والعيال في الشارع هههه*


 
*ازاى بس لما انا اللى شعللتها :dntknw: *
*وبعد كده سمردلى مسنود من المسحوق بتاعه ده قصدى جامبو *

:36_1_4:*واهون عليك يا شرير *:36_1_4:

*وخليه ينفعك *


----------



## قلم حر (20 أكتوبر 2006)

bent_yaso3 قال:


> *ايها الاخوه والاخوات الاعزاء والعزيزات:mus13: *
> *اعلن من موقعى هنا رسميا ان السمردلى استطاع ان يجتاز المرحله الاولى فى القتال بنجاح*
> *فهو مناضل قوى شجاع متحمس وذكى جدا*
> *ولكنه وللاسف سيخرج من هذه المعركه خاسرا:yahoo: *
> ...


أشكرك على عملك ( ألسري ) ألمستمر معانا  .... ألرب يبارك أعمالك ألنضاليه من أجل ألحق !!
وأشكرك على اٍعلامي أن ألخطط قد تغيرت !!
رسالتك وصلت ..... مكافئاتك ستتضاعف ...... و أوعدك بمنصي رسمي ( كبير ) مستقبلا ........... !


----------



## قلم حر (20 أكتوبر 2006)

ألحرب .... كيف ستكون ؟
ألحرب ستكون ( ثقافيه :t33: ) يعني ( ألفوز لينا مضمون سلفا ) !!
و سيكون محور ألأسئله ............ ألأميز حول ألعالم !
مثلا أكبر ( _______ ) في ألعالم .
أطول ( ___ ) في ألعالم !
أقدم  ( ___ ) في ألعالم !......... و هكذا !
ألأجابه ستكون ................ خلال أربعه و عشرين ساعه من ألسؤال فقط !
وفي حال تعددت ألأجوبه ........ مش مشكله .........يعني اذا كانت ألاٍجابه ألصحيحه من ضمن ألأجوبه ......... فسيقبل ألطرف ألآخر بها !
ألعضو ألذي يجيب ............ هو من يجب أن يضع ألسؤال ألتالي .
اٍذا كانت ألحرب ( مقبوله شروطها ) ........ فلتبدأ ألسيدات بألأسئله ( ليديز فيرست ) هنا أو بموضوع جديد ... يحمل عنوان جذاب ( على ذوقكو ) !:smil12: 
عند ألرفض ( لشروط ألحرب ).... سأستعين بألأعضاء ( ألعاديين  ) و سأخبرهم بأن هناك حرب ( على ألستات ) !!:t32: 
يعني نتيجه ألحرب معروفه ( هههههههههههههههههههههههههه )!
فأنصحكم بألحرب ألثقافيه .:t33:


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ازاى بس لما انا اللى شعللتها :dntknw: *
> *وبعد كده سمردلى مسنود من المسحوق بتاعه ده قصدى جامبو *
> 
> :36_1_4:*واهون عليك يا شرير *:36_1_4:
> ...


 
*لاء خلاص مش ها ابيتك في الشارع *

*وبعدين ازاي تشعليلي خناقة ضد الرجال*

*مش مالي عينك انا ولا ايه :t32:*


----------



## ميرنا (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*ميرسى يا كوبتك*:ab4:

*انتا غيرهم طبعا *:36_3_11:






*انا على الشرير ده اللى مش عاجبه حد ولا علشان معاه مسحوق الغسيل*:t36:


----------



## قلم حر (20 أكتوبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ايه ده الحرب العالمية الثالثة علي وشك ان تبدا وانا لم احقق موقفي بعد *
> 
> *اذا حانت ساعة الحسم ومن موقعي هذا *
> 
> ...


أخي ألمناضل :
كنت أعلم رأيك قبل أن تكتب هنا لما أراه فيك من رجاحة فكر و رفض لنير ألعبوديه !!
أؤكد لك :
لقد آن ألأون لتحرير ألرجل من نظرة ألمرأه ألدونيه ألاٍستغلاليه ألاٍستعماريه ألاٍنتهازيه ألديكتاتوريه ألعنصريه  !
فتمنطق سيفك و اٍستعد :t33: ( فاكر ألجمله دي مش كده ) ؟


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أكتوبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> أشكرك على عملك ( ألسري ) ألمستمر معانا .... ألرب يبارك أعمالك ألنضاليه من أجل ألحق !!
> وأشكرك على اٍعلامي أن ألخطط قد تغيرت !!
> رسالتك وصلت ..... مكافئاتك ستتضاعف ...... و أوعدك بمنصي رسمي ( كبير ) مستقبلا ........... !


 
*:new6: :new6: :new6: *

*فرق تسد*

*احييك يا سمردلي :t16:*


----------



## ميرنا (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*شوفت بيقول علينا ايه يا كوبتك:36_19_2:*


*انا بتبهدل قدامك اهوه*:190vu:


* بنقولك ايه اذا كانت عندك جامبو انا عندى ننس يعنى اتقى شرنا:1035pk:*


----------



## قلم حر (20 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *شوفت بيقول علينا ايه يا كوبتك:36_19_2:*
> أنا قولت أيه غلط ؟
> 
> *انا بتبهدل قدامك اهوه*:190vu:
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 أللي ما يعرف جامبو ألجبار .:spor22: .............. يتحده بننس ألمنهار !!:smil13:


----------



## ميرنا (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*ينهارك مهبب بتغلط فى ننس يوم مش فايت انا بحزرك ملكش دعوه بننس* :t37:


----------



## قلم حر (20 أكتوبر 2006)

يمكن بكره ( جامبو ) يرضى على ننس ........ و يجعلو من عبيده ألمخلصين !
أكتر من كده تكريم ......... مستحيل !
فعلا : فين ألرد على شروط ألحرب ؟


----------



## ميرنا (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*شروط ايه بقولك انتا شكلك بتزن على موت جامبو بتاعك ده لم الدور*


----------



## قلم حر (20 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *شروط ايه بقولك انتا شكلك بتزن على موت جامبو بتاعك ده لم الدور*


شروط ألحرب في ألمداخله ( 64) !!
و بعدها حنحدد ......... اٍما ننس من عبيد جامبو .......... أو جامبو سيد لننس !:t33:


----------



## ميرنا (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*هقتلك هاخد فيك تابيده :bud:*


----------



## قلم حر (20 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *هقتلك هاخد فيك تابيده :bud:*


هل أعتبر كلامك هروبا من ألحرب ألثقافيه ؟


----------



## ميرنا (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*لاء يخويه *

*لسه لما نقرر انا والشعب بتاعى*


----------



## قلم حر (20 أكتوبر 2006)

منتظرينكم ....!


----------



## girl_in_jesus (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*لاااااااااا بقي احنا اللى ننقى الحرب اللى تعجبنا بلاش شغل سي السيد علينا ده مش بمزاجك احنا اللى نختار الحرب ونوعها وميعادهااااا  صح يا مرمر*


----------



## قلم حر (20 أكتوبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *لاااااااااا بقي احنا اللى ننقى الحرب اللى تعجبنا بلاش شغل سي السيد علينا ده مش بمزاجك احنا اللى نختار الحرب ونوعها وميعادهااااا صح يا مرمر*


خايفه من الحرب لأن الحرب ...................... ثقافيه !!!( هههههههههههههههههه )
أول علامات ألهزيمه ........... حيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي !


----------



## girl_in_jesus (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*هزيمة ايه !!!!!!!!!!!!! انسى خالص انتوا اللى هتتهزموا اكيد بس فى حربنا احنا مش بمزاجك انت احنا نحارب فى الحرب اللى تعجبنا بس  مش الحرب اللى تعجبكم*


----------



## قلم حر (20 أكتوبر 2006)

وبدأت خيوط نصرنا تلوح من بين علامات ألخوف و ألرعب .


----------



## bent_yaso3 (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*هاهو الرجل يخرج من تحت عبائته فمنذ سنوات والرجل يختبئ تحت عباءة التمدن والحضاره
خادعا المرأه بثوبه الجديد يظهر لها متفهما مقدرا حنونا ومشاركا اياها فى عالمه الذى سبق
واغلق ابوابه امام وجهها
واليوم عاد لسياساته الاولى:ranting: 
1- سياسه القهر فهو يحاول فرض استراتيجيه حربه علينا:t32: 
2- سياسه الظلم فهو يحاول اقناع شريكاتى بأنى خائنه ونسى ان المرأه لا تخدع:t14: 
3-سياسه المراوغه فهو يستخدم سلاحا سريا يطلق عليه اسم جامبو ولا يصرح لنا بماهيته:t26: 
4-سياسه السخريه من امكانيات المرأه لتحطيم معنوياتها فقد سخر بلا اى تقدير لمشاعرنا المرهفه من ننس:cry2: 
احنا صاحيين ياسمردلى وانا اعلن للجميع انى لم ولن اكون عميل سري مزدوج للرجال
حتى و ان رويت بدمى ارض المعركه:act23: *


----------



## قلم حر (20 أكتوبر 2006)

تمام كده .
ألخطه ماشيه تمام .
كوني دايما في موقف هجوم علينا.
و خليهم يثقو فيكي أكتر .
ألرب يبارك أعمالك ألنضاليه .
و متخافيش ألعلاوه أللي وعدتك فيها أكيده ( زي ألعاده ).
شكرا (007 ) ​


----------



## tina_tina (20 أكتوبر 2006)

ايه يا ميرنا يا بنتى قدمى السبت علشان تلاقى 
 الاحد والاتنين والتلات والاربع والخميس والجمعة
وبعدين يا ميرنا ما تنسيش انهم النص التانى برضوا وليهم تقلهم بس مش كلهم:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*امممممممممممممم*

*بفكر اكشف السلاح السري لميرنا اللي هو طبعا ننس باشا*


----------



## ميرنا (20 أكتوبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *امممممممممممممم*
> 
> *بفكر اكشف السلاح السري لميرنا اللي هو طبعا ننس باشا*


 
*بقا كده يا مينا دانا مراتك يراجل اى المعمله الطين دى:smil13: *


----------



## ميرنا (20 أكتوبر 2006)

> ايه يا ميرنا يا بنتى قدمى السبت علشان تلاقى
> الاحد والاتنين والتلات والاربع والخميس والجمعة
> وبعدين يا ميرنا ما تنسيش انهم النص التانى برضوا وليهم تقلهم بس مش كلهم:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


 
*تفتكرى يا تينا*


----------



## artamisss (20 أكتوبر 2006)

* يالهوووووووووى  9 صفحات  بتحاربو بعض  ليه فى ايه 
عامه  الرجاله هما  الخسرانين انشاءلله 

اما صحيح القط بيحب خناقه 

توم وجيرى*


----------



## قلم حر (21 أكتوبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * يالهوووووووووى 9 صفحات بتحاربو بعض ليه فى ايه *
> *عامه الرجاله هما الخسرانين انشاءلله *
> 
> *اما صحيح القط بيحب خناقه *
> ...


وأنا أللي كنت بقول عنك عاقله !
يا خيبة أملي فيكي !!:a82: 
يا بنتي :
هزيمة ألرجال هي هزيمه للسيدات أيضا !! و ألعكس صحيح !!:smil12: 
نحن نحارب ( ألنظره ألدونيه ألأستغلاليه ألأستعماريه ) ألتي تستخدمها بعض ألنساء لوصف ألرجال بها !!:new2: 
يعني نحن لا نحارب ألمرأه ( ككل ) بل نحارب من عندها تلك ( ألنظره ألمرفوضه ) !!:spor22: 
لكن ألاٍعلام ألديكتاتوري ألرسمي ........... شوه حقيقة ألمعركه !:ranting: 
ملاحظه : ( شكرا ل ( 007 ) ألمعلومات وصلت ) .


----------



## bent_yaso3 (22 أكتوبر 2006)

*بيان اعلامى اخر :big32: 
الى كل فتيات المنتدى 
لقد قررنا اعلان الحرب على الرجال الذين يحملون تلك النظره القهريه القمعيه الاستغلاليه الدونيه ضد المرأه
والحاق جماعتهم بأشر هزيمه حدثت على مر التاريخ وعلى العضو المصاب:yahoo:  بهذه النظره للمرأه
ان يعلن لنا عن نفسه حتى نحدد جبهات القتال:spor22: 
انتهى البيان:big37: *


----------



## قلم حر (22 أكتوبر 2006)

على فكره : أسلوبك جميل جدا .


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (23 أكتوبر 2006)

*اكيد نبقى هنا وصلنا للرجل المثالى *


----------



## artamisss (23 أكتوبر 2006)

*  انا  لو كنت اعرفانى هابقى سبب نشوب خلاف بين قوتى العالم المسيطرين  ماكنت نزلت الموضوع 
*


----------



## bent_yaso3 (24 أكتوبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> على فكره : أسلوبك جميل جدا .


*اشكرك جدا ياسمردلى
ده بعض ما عندكم لان انت اسلوبك اجمل 
واسمحوا لى شريكاتى المقاتلات ان اعلن بهذه المجامله الرقيقه 
من سمردلى رئيس الجيش المعادى
بدايه فتره جديده نوقع فيها معاهده سلام بين الطرفين
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## قلم حر (24 أكتوبر 2006)

bent_yaso3 قال:


> *اشكرك جدا ياسمردلى*
> *ده بعض ما عندكم لان انت اسلوبك اجمل *
> *واسمحوا لى شريكاتى المقاتلات ان اعلن بهذه المجامله الرقيقه *
> *من سمردلى رئيس الجيش المعادى*
> ...


فعلا أسلوبك جميـــــــــــــــــــــــل !!
مع اني كنت منتظر ألحرب ( ألثقافيه ) !!!
لكن انتي .............. !! مش عارف............. أقول ايه ؟
على كل حال ألسلام مكسب للطرفين بألتأكيد .
و ما زلت عند وعدي لكي ......... بألف دينار من بيت ألمال !!
شكرا لكي يا محبة ألسلام ............. شكرا ( 007 ) !


----------



## ميرنا (24 أكتوبر 2006)

*طب وانا*


----------



## قلم حر (24 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *طب وانا*


ألا يكفي أني عفوت عنكي !:t33: 
لقد توسط لكي ( جامبو ) عندي من أجل عيون ( ننس ) !!:smil12: 
يكفي أنني لن أجعلكي تدفعين ألجزيه ( على ألأقل حاليا )!:yahoo: 
أما ( 007 ) فقد اٍستحقت كل قرش من ألألف دينار !!:smil12:


----------



## ميرنا (24 أكتوبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> ألا يكفي أني عفوت عنكي !:t33:
> لقد توسط لكي ( جامبو ) عندي من أجل عيون ( ننس ) !!:smil12:
> يكفي أنني لن أجعلكي تدفعين ألجزيه ( على ألأقل حاليا )!:yahoo:
> أما ( 007 ) فقد اٍستحقت كل قرش من ألألف دينار !!:smil12:


 
*ننس مش بيتكشف على رجاله* *وابعد جامبو لقتلهولك:ranting: *

*عاوز تخليه يلعب فى دماغ ننس ويهرب معاه لاء *


----------



## قلم حر (24 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ننس مش بيتكشف على رجاله* *وابعد جامبو لقتلهولك:ranting: *
> 
> *عاوز تخليه يلعب فى دماغ ننس ويهرب معاه لاء *


على فكره : جامبو هو ألأكثر شعبيه في منطقتنا ........ و مدام رضي بننس ألمفروض تشكريه ( احنا لازم نشكر كل من يعمل ألخير !! ):smil12: 
أما صور ألسيد جامبو ....... ستتأخر من أجل كلماتك ألسابقه ........ فتحملي بكاء ننس !!
انتي ألسبب !!


----------



## ميرنا (24 أكتوبر 2006)

*لا خلاص انا بحب نانو وميهونش عليااااااااااا*


----------



## bent_yaso3 (25 أكتوبر 2006)

*ميرنا
شكلك مش موافقه على اعلان الهدنه
انت حره ومن حقك تعبرى عن رأيك
بس خلى بالك لو السمردلى اعلنها حرب ثقافيه هتكونى فيها لوحدك:yahoo*:


----------

